# Fire pit/Grill



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Buckees sells these fire pits that double as a grill if you just swivel a grate over them. I want to get one of these but I don't like the style. Does anyone else sell or build these?

Thanks,
Cullen


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Never mind I found several!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Grill*



texwake said:


> Never mind I found several!


Where? I'm looking too and don't like the Buccee's one either


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is some links, I'm still looking for that perfect one:

http://texasoriginalpits.com/collections/fire-pits-and-wood-racks/products/fire-pits

http://txgates.com/fire-pits

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Fire Pit*

Have you checked out Joe's?

http://cbweldingandfabrication.com/products-1/

I have a Smoker of his and it is great. Outstanding quality and very functional.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

randeg said:


> Have you checked out Joe's?
> 
> http://cbweldingandfabrication.com/products-1/
> 
> I have a Smoker of his and it is great. Outstanding quality and very functional.


Thanks for the reference, I like the crank up grill.


----------



## Spot-On (May 18, 2010)

Looks like I'll be ordering a trailer set up from lone star grillz. 
Only issue is a 17 week wait. YES 17 week this guy is loaded down with orders.


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

SPOT ON you need to get to Big Bear Pits they can get it done way quicker than 17 weeks and I'm sure better quality of work cheaper also. Need to stop by and see.


----------



## Spot-On (May 18, 2010)

*thanks tank*

I will look at them thanks, i did see a you tube video of one of there pits in action and looked like more smoke coming out of the lid than the stack. Didn't seem sealed very well. They might of changed some things ill give it a closer look. Thks


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Spot-On said:


> I will look at them thanks, i did see a you tube video of one of there pits in action and looked like more smoke coming out of the lid than the stack. Didn't seem sealed very well. They might of changed some things ill give it a closer look. Thks


Just a tip, never regulate your heat/temp with the stack damper closed more than half way. Always use the incoming air. When you close the stack you force a "stale" smoke to circle around and around and engulf your meat. It is not normally a good flavor profile. Keep a thin blue line of smoke coming, MUCH better flavor no matter which wood you use.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Just a tip, never regulate your heat/temp with the stack damper closed more than half way. Always use the incoming air. When you close the stack you force a "stale" smoke to circle around and around and engulf your meat. It is not normally a good flavor profile. Keep a thin blue line of smoke coming, MUCH better flavor no matter which wood you use.


Exactly right! Took me a long time to learn that.Didn't really learn it,but was told.


----------

